# Girls: Would you date a bad boy?



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Some guy who is macho and tends to get into trouble.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

No.


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

I've never liked macho guys, but I've def fallen for bad boys in the past. I've been told that it was related to my dysfunctional childhood and my absent father. Bad boys are horrible to date .. I would rather be treated with respect.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

No.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No that's not my type.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't think so...I've never been attracted to a guy like that before.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Hmm...I guess I like it if he has an element of bad boy in him. Bc I like spontaneity, toughness , and rebellion to some degree in my guy.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

why the **** not gals??


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Somebody who has a little bit of rebellious streak yeah, but not the stereotypical bad boys who just treat other people around them like crap. Who would want to be with that?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

To be honest I wouldn't even consider dating a guy like that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a Macho Man in the Village People sense. So I hope some women here would date Macho Macho Men.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No. That has no long term potential.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm a Macho Man in the Village People sense. So I hope some women here would date Macho Macho Men.


I laughed when I read this for some reason...


----------



## PalenPretty (May 5, 2012)

I've mostly had a crush on the bad guy(s) in movies like in Sky High (Warren Peace), or Hostage (Mars Krupcheck). 
Sometimes I'm attracted to guys with a bad boy image, but if they treated me like crap and were involved with crime I certainly wouldn't be interested.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

No, I'm over that phase.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

They say no, but then they do the exact opposite.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Most girls do go through the phase, though. Some never get over it.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I dated one in high school and quickly got sick of cleaning up after his issues and attitude. I could adopt a behaviorally-troubled dog instead and do much more good.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

BananaCat said:


> Probably not. I'm more into sensitive guys who are level-headed and laid back.


Where can I find girls like you?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lol, I'm shocked. Shocked by the response here! :teeth


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

no


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Even if I was willing to put up with his shenanigans, I'd probably feel too intimidated to be with him. (Although then again, I feel intimidated around most everybody.)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Possibly, but I'm too square for a 'bad boy' to come within a mile of me.

Taylor Swift put it best:


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

UNIVERSAL BAD MAN REPORTING FOR SERVICE! :um

SCRATCH THAT, SUSAN.
This wasn't a good idea :ninja:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Probably not.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont think macho man constitutes a bad boy but I have been in some trouble and it seems to interest some girls... just not usually the kind I want.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

No. But I wouldn't date one that's a goody goody either


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

no. I can't stand macho men.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They say no, but then they do the exact opposite.


This is a site for SA people, so it makes sense that they wouldn't be into dating the loud, extroverted type. But in real life, you would find a lot more "yes" answers


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

When you ask, "Would you date a macho guy who gets into trouble?", girls will automatically picture the worst...some scum bag who would show them a good time but in the end treat them like crap. Of course they would say no. But put them in a real-life scenario and have some studly bad-boy jump off his motorcycle and start charming them, they'll have their panties off in no time. I'm not saying it's bad or making any judgments, just that girls usually can't resist a guy like that, and I think that when they're not in the actual scenario or they haven't ever experienced that, of course girls will say no. All it takes is the "right" guy to change their opinions real fast.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

HardRock said:


> This is a site for SA people, so it makes sense that they wouldn't be into dating the loud, extroverted type. But in real life, you would find a lot more "yes" answers


Which is depressing as it's so hard to find fellow SAers in real life.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Noo. I will pass. I'm not really into the guys that love to party and make troubles and noises. Laid back, can have fun just staying inside watching movies would be fine with me. I think those macho men or whatever are only good for one thing..


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> Somebody who has a little bit of rebellious streak yeah, but not the stereotypical bad boys who just treat other people around them like crap. Who would want to be with that?


^ This!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, as long as they're not too bad that I can't reason it away with quasi logic.

... If you want it to be good, girl, get yourself a bad boy.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> ... If you want it to be good, girl, get yourself a bad boy.


If you want him to end up abusing you and treating you like garbage, dumping you when the next girl comes along, go with a bad boy, but if you want someone that cares and will always be there for you, go for a nice guy.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Gryffindor85 said:


> If you want him to end up abusing you and treating you like garbage, dumping you when the next girl comes along, go with a bad boy, but if you want someone that cares and will always be there for you, go for a nice guy.


Twas lyrics from some Backstreet Boys song. :teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

No. If a guy keeps getting into trouble as an adult, I don't know how that would be a good thing.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

rymo said:


> When you ask, "Would you date a macho guy who gets into trouble?", girls will automatically picture the worst...some scum bag who would show them a good time but in the end treat them like crap. Of course they would say no. But put them in a real-life scenario and have some studly bad-boy jump off his motorcycle and start charming them, they'll have their panties off in no time. I'm not saying it's bad or making any judgments, just that girls usually can't resist a guy like that, and I think that when they're not in the actual scenario or they haven't ever experienced that, of course girls will say no. All it takes is the "right" guy to change their opinions real fast.


:lol :lol :lol
You've either watched too many movies, or simply clueless.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Generally, women say they want one thing and go for the opposite.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd date him if he was nice to me and really liked me, and I really liked him. If he's getting in trouble with the mafia or something serious I would probably decline though. I don't want to get murdered.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> I'd date him if he was nice to me and really liked me, and I really liked him. If he's getting in trouble with the mafia or something serious I would probably decline though. I don't want to get murdered.


Lies. Women love fearing for their lives, it's why they wear those huge-*** high heels.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Com1 said:


> Lies. Women love fearing for their lives, it's why they wear those huge-*** high heels.


I don't wear huge-*** high heels.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw one of them bad boys at the grocery store. Walking around with the girlfriend five steps behind him.

I was like "okay - you got wanted; you can't have none 'o this" and then walked to the dip aisle.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Is there a difference between "macho men" and "bad boys"? Just a few days ago I was near Tuscaloosa Alabama when this biker with some floozy on the back flew past my semi almost touching my truck with his handle bars and a cop car with lights on flying up behind. I think he was trying to show how tough he was, how he could push a semi off the road with mere intimidation :lol. Anyways, he took an off ramp where he probably quickly pulled over. He just wanted to show his girlfriend what a tough guy he was. For some reason many women are attracted to guys like this. Must be a mind ****.
Edit: It wasn't like your typical leather clad biker. It was like one of those bikes on that discovery channel senior vs junior thing if anybody knows what Im talking about.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


>


My dad loved this show - he was a sergeant in the military police in the 1960s. He said it wasn't quite like this but it had its moments :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Is there a difference between "macho men" and "bad boys"? Just a few days ago I was near Tuscaloosa Alabama when this biker with some floozy on the back flew past my semi almost touching my truck with his handle bars and a cop car with lights on flying up behind. I think he was trying to show how tough he was, how he could push a semi off the road with mere intimidation :lol. Anyways, he took an off ramp where he probably quickly pulled over. He just wanted to show his girlfriend what a tough guy he was. For some reason many women are attracted to guys like this. Must be a mind ****.


It's showing how "stoopid" they really are.

Did you honk at him? :lol


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Already have. Will not do it again. Bad, bad.....ends bad


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

tea111red said:


> I think bad boys are usually only appealing because they seem less likely to be a dud in the sack. Danger can be a turn on. Other then that, they aren't really appealing.


I'm as much of a straight edge as possible in a lot of ways, and I come across as the total opposite of a bad boy. However, once it comes to sex, I have the kinkiest and naughtiest fantasies that I enjoy acting on. Spanking, bondage, goddess worship, you name it. Vanilla sex is so boring.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's showing how "stoopid" they really are.
> 
> Did you honk at him? :lol


No, but he's lucky I didn't move to the left or both he and his girl would have been in the ditch or taken a spill on the road. For example, if I happened to be using my broom handle to get a bag in the back takes skill while driving :lol.
I've been around a couple of people running from the cops now. One guy in New Jersey had his bumper off his car when he passed me :lol. Strange feeling when you hear on the cb that he's coming up behind you because you wonder if he's going to wreck into you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> You've either watched too many movies, or simply clueless.


My sister exhibits all the traits of a bad boy chaser. She never will grow up!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> No, but he's lucky I didn't move to the left or both he and his girl would have been in the ditch or taken a spill on the road. For example, if I happened to be using my broom handle to get a bag in the back takes skill while driving :lol.
> I've been around a couple of people running from the cops now. One guy in New Jersey had his bumper off his car when he passed me :lol. Strange feeling when you hear on the cb that he's coming up behind you because you wonder if he's going to wreck into you.


Aw man, you have a CB radio? Awesome!
If I had one, it would corrupt my mind! :lol

There are all kind of creepies out there. I almost got pushed over to the side of the road from a guy trying to merge. He didn't see me and I almost honked. If I had, I probably would have been hit, too.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Aw man, you have a CB radio? Awesome!
> If I had one, it would corrupt my mind! :lol
> 
> There are all kind of creepies out there. I almost got pushed over to the side of the road from a guy trying to merge. He didn't see me and I almost honked. If I had, I probably would have been hit, too.


Yeah, I hardly ever use it though. I usually only turn it on when traffic gets backed up or there's bad weather.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

So where do all these motorcycle-riding bad boys hang out anyway? I don't think I've ever actually met one, and I'm all ready to have them charm the panties off me.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Well, I guess advertising one's contents some helps when it comes to women? Uh, try riding a motorcycle? Lol.


Riding a motorcycle has nothing to do with how sexually adventurous someone is. I'm a quiet nerdy perv, and those kinds of people are very sexually creative.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

See women want bad boys to screw and get impregnated by. Once they are no longer desirable to bad boys because they have a kid, (even by the kids own father), they turn to nice guys who work for a living to take care of their ******* child, the same guys who before they would not even give the time of day. 

Sometimes however, bad boy sticks around on the women's couch all day playing video games while he demands money from the woman with his kid, the woman who is now doomed to live a life working at some minimum wage job for the next 18 years to support her child, cause bad boy sure as hell ain't going to.

It's hard not to lose total respect for women like this.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr House said:


> See women want bad boys to screw and get impregnated by. Once they are no longer desirable to bad boys because they have a kid, (even by the kids own father), they turn to nice guys who work for a living to take care of their ******* child, the same guys who before they would not even give the time of day.
> 
> Sometimes however, bad boy sticks around on the women's couch all day playing video games while he demands money from the woman with his kid, the woman who is now doomed to live a life working at some minimum wage job for the next 18 years to support her child, cause bad boy sure as hell ain't going to.
> 
> It's hard not to lose total respect for women like this.


:clap


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whenever someone says ''bad boy'', I'm picturing a kid getting spanked by his mom.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Dr House said:


> See women want bad boys to screw and get impregnated by. Once they are no longer desirable to bad boys because they have a kid, (even by the kids own father), they turn to nice guys who work for a living to take care of their ******* child, the same guys who before they would not even give the time of day.
> 
> Sometimes however, bad boy sticks around on the women's couch all day playing video games while he demands money from the woman with his kid, the woman who is now doomed to live a life working at some minimum wage job for the next 18 years to support her child, cause bad boy sure as hell ain't going to.
> 
> It's hard not to lose total respect for women like this.


And then they get mad for not being respected.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Liars. I would, and so would the rest of these girls.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Dr House said:


> See women want bad boys to screw and get impregnated by. Once they are no longer desirable to bad boys because they have a kid, (even by the kids own father), they turn to nice guys who work for a living to take care of their ******* child, the same guys who before they would not even give the time of day.
> 
> Sometimes however, bad boy sticks around on the women's couch all day playing video games while he demands money from the woman with his kid, the woman who is now doomed to live a life working at some minimum wage job for the next 18 years to support her child, cause bad boy sure as hell ain't going to.
> 
> It's hard not to lose total respect for women like this.


Classic


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

LittleSister said:


> Classic


Explain yourself.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr House said:


> See women want bad boys to screw and get impregnated by.


Actually, no one in their right mind would want to be impregnated by someone who obviously wouldn't be around for long - all we want is a hot bad boy to screw night after night until we find an even hotter bad boy. You do know that we live in 2012 where we have access to all sorts of birth control methods, right? Get with the program.

And of course we would look for a "nice guy" when we're ready to settle down. Would YOU look for a hot chick who's always showing cleavage when you're looking for a wife? Don't turn rational thinking into something bad just because women are the ones using it to their advantage.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Actually, no one in their right mind would want to be impregnated by someone who obviously wouldn't be around for long - all we want is a hot bad boy to screw night after night until we find an even hotter bad boy.


little sister and you would.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

No, that's a total turn off.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

rednosereindeer said:


> So where do all these motorcycle-riding bad boys hang out anyway? I don't think I've ever actually met one, and I'm all ready to have them charm the panties off me.


Just drive out on the road. Like I said previously, that dude who was showing off to his girlfriend. However, he was also showing off to a few other motorcyclists he was driving with. If that's the kind of thing that makes you wet more power to you :lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. Trouble makes me anxious. When my ex was cultivating drugs in our apartment I lived in a state of constant panic.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely not. Bad boys are unattractive to me. A bad personality makes someone ugly to me.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> No. Trouble makes me anxious. When my ex was cultivating drugs in our apartment I lived in a state of constant panic.


"Cultivating drugs" :lol

was he growing shrooms? It is just a funny way to put it. Cultivating drugs. Hah.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The shrooms thing never happened, though he pestered me about it from time to time. I was supposed to go to the store and buy a log or something?

Weed and peyote, though I don't think peyote's illegal to grow here so that was fine.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> The shrooms thing never happened, though he pestered me about it from time to time. I was supposed to go to the store and buy a log or something?
> 
> Weed and peyote, though I don't think peyote's illegal to grow here so that was fine.


I always wanted to try peyote. My ex roommate had these exotic toads and would "cultivate" the secretions from it to get stoned. He was a chemistry major and self professed psychonaut. Some people live such crazy and exciting lives. Makes me feel so vanilla in comparison.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hah! Getting high off toads is a surprisingly hilarious notion, I find.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> Hah! Getting high off toads is a surprisingly hilarious notion, I find.


Some people just find so many inventive ways to spend their time. I need to find more unconventional hobbies for sure. I get jealous when people have this amazing passion for some activity. It's like man I wish I could enjoy life as much as they do.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Actually, no one in their right mind would want to be impregnated by someone who obviously wouldn't be around for long - all we want is a hot bad boy to screw night after night until we find an even hotter bad boy. You do know that we live in 2012 where we have access to all sorts of birth control methods, right? Get with the program.
> 
> And of course we would look for a "nice guy" when we're ready to settle down. Would YOU look for a hot chick who's always showing cleavage when you're looking for a wife? Don't turn rational thinking into something bad just because women are the ones using it to their advantage.


It's attitudes like this that cause men to be misogynistic, depressed, bitter, and even suicidal when they try their whole lives to be "nice" , but are always ditched for a jerk. Fortunately not all women are like this.

Note:I'm not misogynistic myself, but I have been depressed, bitter, and even suicidal due to this ****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rednosereindeer said:


> Actually, no one in their right mind would want to be impregnated by someone who obviously wouldn't be around for long - all we want is a hot bad boy to screw night after night until we find an even hotter bad boy. You do know that we live in 2012 where we have access to all sorts of birth control methods, right? Get with the program.
> 
> And of course we would look for a "nice guy" when we're ready to settle down. Would YOU look for a hot chick who's always showing cleavage when you're looking for a wife? Don't turn rational thinking into something bad just because women are the ones using it to their advantage.


Of course birth control methods fail or are not used when you screw night after night. We also have to hear women whine about getting abused and have domestic violence rates soar with women being the victim, cause they chose to date bad boy.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Seems like when girls start dating bad boys they usually get the **** abused out of them from every girl that i've seen that dated a bad boy. Just from my experiences from seeing these type of couples fall and crumble with a month or two. Though in all honesty these "bad boys" are in reality a bunch of *****s.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Gryffindor85 said:


> It's attitudes like this that cause men to be misogynistic, depressed, bitter, and even suicidal when they try their whole lives to be "nice" , but are always ditched for a jerk. Fortunately not all women are like this.
> 
> Note:I'm not misogynistic myself, but I have been depressed, bitter, and even suicidal due to this ****.


I think you're looking at it wrong though. You're imagining the person you're with leaving you for a "bad boy" instead of her just going out with him in the first place. If you have a problem with the latter you probably have problems yourself. I can understand being upset about the former though. But look at it this way. Ever see the movie X-Men where the guy with the laser eyes says to Wolverine, "If I had to do that then she wouldn't be my girl"? He was responding that if he had to try to keep his woman from messing around with another man then she wouldn't be his woman. That's the approach I take to females. If I have to stop another guy from going after my girl because I'm afraid she'll leave me for him then she won't be my girl for long.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Venkska said:


> Seems like when girls start dating bad boys they usually get the **** abused out of them from every girl that i've seen that dated a bad boy. Just from my experiences from seeing these type of couples fall and crumble with a month or two. *Though in all honesty these "bad boys" are in reality a bunch of *****s*.


Women don't care. They're all about image.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but the words "bad boy" give me these certain images in my head like a dude with a motorcycle in leather or a dude with his cap backwards. :lol Which makes it a little bit difficult for me to answer this seriously.

I've only dated two people and they are both nice, definitely not bad boys. I have, however, been interested/semi-involved with a couple of total buttheads. The thing thing is though, they started off nice, then they turned into manipulative, lying...butts. And then you convince yourself that you can "change" them and you keep forgiving them and forgiving them...and then they eventually block you from Facebook. You should feel relieved, but you're a little bit sad.

Oh, where was I?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

You know you've got a "bad boy" if this is the guy riding the motorcycle . But I don't think women are masculine enough for him :lol.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the words "bad boy" give me these certain images in my head like a dude with a motorcycle in leather or a dude with his cap backwards. :lol Which makes it a little bit difficult for me to answer this seriously.
> 
> I've only dated two people and they are both nice, definitely not bad boys. I have, however, been interested/semi-involved with a couple of total buttheads. The thing thing is though, they started off nice, then they turned into manipulative, lying...butts. And then you convince yourself that you can "change" them and you keep forgiving them and forgiving them...and then they eventually block you from Facebook. You should feel relieved, but you're a little bit sad.
> 
> Oh, where was I?


The typical bad boy around here dresses all gangster(regardless of his age it seems) and doesn't have any education or job. He is too concerned with being cool and putting on a phony show towards everyone so he can bang all the *****es n hoes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Dr House said:


> The typical bad boy around here dresses all gangster(regardless of his age it seems) and doesn't have any education or job. He is too concerned with being cool and putting on a phony show towards everyone so he can bang all the *****es n hoes.


You have to understand that strawberry isn't your typical girl. She's actually pretty cool.

The overall reaction from girls, though, is that they would rather be a virgin than date some clueless and pathetic geeky nerd. This is how so many guys are single, when they're geeks, and how so many hot girls are single. They have "standards", and when they get hit on by somebody who isn't their ideal physical type, they won't even consider dating him. Oh no! It's a geek! Run for your life!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WintersTale said:


> You have to understand that strawberry isn't your typical girl. She's actually pretty cool.
> 
> The overall reaction from girls, though, is that they would rather be a virgin than date some clueless and pathetic geeky nerd. This is how so many guys are single, when they're geeks, and how so many hot girls are single. They have "standards", and when they get hit on by somebody who isn't their ideal physical type, they won't even consider dating him. Oh no! It's a geek! Run for your life!


I'm not a 'pathetic geeky nerd', but not a gangster wannabe either though. Was not picking on strawberry, just trying to tell her what I think the common "badboy" character is like around here. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The more I read in this thread, the less I want to be a bad boy. :lol


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gryffindor85 said:


> It's attitudes like this that cause men to be misogynistic, depressed, bitter, and even suicidal when they try their whole lives to be "nice" , but are always ditched for a jerk.


Yeah, and it's posts like Dr House's that cause me to be angry, bitter, and so sick of people always putting down others somehow thinking THE reason they haven't had any romantic relationships is that they're too nice.



> Fortunately not all women are like this.


Fortunately? Really? All the whining about women-liking-jerks gave me the impression that the typical nice guy (TM) is less concerned about finding someone who's actually compatible with him than about losing to the alpha male or whatever. So essentially, it doesn't matter if there ARE women who would like him - it matters that he doesn't have as many women who would want to sleep him because he's a beta or whatever and this is what he's mainly agonizing over.



> I don't know about anyone else, but the words "bad boy" give me these certain images in my head like a dude with a motorcycle in leather or a dude with his cap backwards.


The first one, although for some reason I'm also seeing overweight guy with sunglasses and long curly hair. Must be something I've seen in a commercial back in the 90s.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

a serial killer who kills women, some women marry them after they get out of jail, not so bright


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

rednosereindeer said:


> Yeah, and it's posts like Dr House's that cause me to be angry, bitter, and so sick of people always putting down others somehow thinking THE reason they haven't had any romantic relationships is that they're too nice.
> 
> Fortunately? Really? All the whining about women-liking-jerks gave me the impression that the typical nice guy (TM) is less concerned about finding someone who's actually compatible with him than about losing to the alpha male or whatever. So essentially, it doesn't matter if there ARE women who would like him - it matters that he doesn't have as many women who would want to sleep him because he's a beta or whatever and this is what he's mainly agonizing over.
> 
> The first one, although for some reason I'm also seeing overweight guy with sunglasses and long curly hair. Must be something I've seen in a commercial back in the 90s.


Sadly I agree lol.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Just watch Maury and you can see who is making babies.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> a serial killer who kills women, some women marry them after they get out of jail, not so bright


Its weird. Killing a baby with a big rock is more likely to get you laid than playing WOW.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They say no, but then they do the exact opposite.


Please. I think women who are with "bad boys" probably saw something good in them in the beginning and believed that was the true side of them. So once they get involved and are together awhile, he starts acting worse and worse and deliberately chips away at her self-esteem in subtle ways, to the outside world it would seem like she stays BECAUSE he's a jerk, not_ in spite of it_. I've seen this happen all the time.

Women think they can change the man back to the guy she thought he was when he was on his best behavior earlier in the relationship, but it's not going to happen.

And also stop generalizing. Just because some women do something doesn't mean all women do.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> You have to understand that strawberry isn't your typical girl. She's actually pretty cool.
> 
> The overall reaction from girls, though, is that they would rather be a virgin than date some clueless and pathetic geeky nerd. This is how so many guys are single, when they're geeks, and how so many hot girls are single. They have "standards", and when they get hit on by somebody who isn't their ideal physical type, they won't even consider dating him. Oh no! It's a geek! Run for your life!


So the typical girls aren't cool. Gottcha.

Don't guys do the same thing though. If you see a girl who you don't think is "hot" do you run for your life too?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

SparklingGrace said:


> Please. I think women who are with "bad boys" probably saw something good in them in the beginning and believed that was the true side of them. So once they get involved and are together awhile, he starts acting worse and worse and deliberately chips away at her self-esteem in subtle ways, to the outside world it would seem like she stays BECAUSE he's a jerk, not_ in spite of it_. I've seen this happen all the time.
> 
> Women think they can change the man back to the guy she thought he was when he was on his best behavior earlier in the relationship, but it's not going to happen.
> 
> And also stop generalizing. Just because some women do something doesn't mean all women do.


You might be right, but let me explain one reason why some of us are skeptical that it really works that way. As a shy male, you so often see women _flock_ to these loud, boisterous douchebags in social situations. These are guys who *advertise* their bad-boy qualities and wear them on their sleeves, often using it to raise their own social standing (_does the fact that this works so well not say something about how biology operates?_). Any sentient being with half a brain could identify them as bad-boys and douches from a mile away. If it takes a woman months into a relationship with one of these guys to figure out what he really is, she's either deliberately deluding herself (_perhaps because the bad-boyness turns her on and she's in denial?_) or just plain obtuse.

No doubt, there are sly men out there who can truly hide it in public, but IMHO that accounts for only a minority of the cases we're talking about. I'll even go out on a limb and say that I suspect more bad boys intentionally overplay their bad-boy qualities publicly _in order to_ get girls than hide it so that girls won't know.

As always, though, I think there's a fundamental difference in how the two genders define "bad boy" -- which is part of why these discussions never go anywhere. To many women, it means a meth dealer or axe murderer; to many men here, it probably just means a douchey, arrogant guy who treats people badly and puts others down.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

anomalous said:


> You might be right, but let me explain one reason why some of us are skeptical that it really works that way. As a shy male, you so often see women _flock_ to these loud, boisterous douchebags in social situations. These are guys who *advertise* their bad-boy qualities and wear them on their sleeves. Any sentient being with half a brain could identify them as bad-boys and douches from a mile away. If it takes a woman months into a relationship with one of these guys to figure out what he really is, she's either deliberately deluding herself (_perhaps because the bad-boyness turns her on and she's in denial?_) or just plain obtuse.
> 
> No doubt, there are sly men out there who can truly hide it in public, but IMHO that accounts for only a minority of the cases we're talking about.


They're most likely attracted to their confidence. Confidence can take you a long way. I think a lot of women tune out when men make obnoxious comments because we're used to hearing it and we're told that it's just "boys will be boys" and to lighten up and stop taking things so seriously. And I think a lot of women have low self esteem to begin with so the ones that go out with the open douchebag types probably think that's just life, either that or be alone.

The sly men are definitely not a minority of cases. I once volunteered at a shelter for domestic violence and the majority of the time the ex acted like the most romantic, attentive, Prince Charming type character in the beginning.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

SparklingGrace said:


> They're most likely attracted to their confidence. Confidence can take you a long way. I think a lot of women tune out when men make obnoxious comments because we're used to hearing it and we're told that it's just "boys will be boys" and to lighten up and stop taking things so seriously. And I think a lot of women have low self esteem to begin with so the ones that go out with the open douchebag types probably think that's just life, either that or be alone.


I actually agree with this, and it sort of supports the point I was trying to make. A lot of these girls want to have their cake and eat it too, when it comes to men. Here's the unpleasant, un-PC reality that many here refuse to accept: *in general, when it comes to men, you have to CHOOSE between genuine niceness and strong social confidence*. Finding both in the same man is relatively unusual, in my experience. It's possible, but not likely. Most women will have to choose. If they choose confidence in spite of knowing this, it's difficult for me to feel sorry for them. Same goes for men who chase after supermodel-looks in a partner to the detriment of intelligence, faithfulness, humility, etc.



> The sly men are definitely not a minority of cases. I once volunteered at a shelter for domestic violence and the majority of the time the ex acted like the most romantic, attentive, Prince Charming type character in the beginning.


Well, I'm sorry to hear that, and perhaps I'm underestimating how common that is. I would say, though, that if a guy is that good at hiding it -- and acts that "nice" in public -- then shy guys like me who ***** about bad boys probably aren't talking about him to begin with.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

anomalous said:


> I actually agree with this, and it sort of supports the point I was trying to make. A lot of these girls want to have their cake and eat it too, when it comes to men. Here's the unpleasant, un-PC reality that many here refuse to accept: *in general, when it comes to men, you have to CHOOSE between genuine niceness and strong social confidence*. Finding both in the same man is relatively unusual, in my experience. It's possible, but not likely. Most women will have to choose. If they choose confidence in spite of knowing this, it's difficult for me to feel sorry for them. Same goes for men who chase after supermodel-looks in a partner to the detriment of intelligence, faithfulness, humility, etc.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to hear that, and perhaps I'm underestimating how common that is. I would say, though, that if a guy is that good at hiding it -- and acts that "nice" in public -- then shy guys like me who ***** about bad boys probably aren't talking about him to begin with.


I have no idea what you mean by not "PC". I think all of us here are trying to develop better confidence, how would that negate being a genuine nice person too? Do you really believe that they are mutually exclusive?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

SparklingGrace said:


> I have no idea what you mean by not "PC". I think all of us here are trying to develop better confidence, how would that negate being a genuine nice person too? Do you really believe that they are mutually exclusive?


They're not mutually exclusive, but am I the only one who perceives some sort of negative correlation from life experience? Again, we might be talking about two different things re: social confidence. I'm thinking in particular of the sort of strutting, posturing, jock or frat-boy behavior you'll see in bars and clubs. Mr. Smooth. To me, men who are really good at pulling that off are less-likely than average to be genuinely nice guys. It only makes sense that an abundance of self-confidence often leads to placing one's own needs and wants high above others' (which is one reason I don't quite understand why confidence is so attractive to begin with -- I certainly don't care much about confidence in girls, particularly social confidence).

As I allowed for in my last post, there are certainly guys out there who are socially confident and also really nice, treat their partner well, etc. However, I'm proposing that these guys are somewhat unusual, and that many women will have to sacrifice a bit of either confidence or niceness when looking for a partner. (As a woman, would you agree that the very top-tier gorgeous women -- ones everyone would rate a "10" -- are less likely _on average_ to be really nice, humble, selfless, low-maintenance people? This is really just the flip-side of that coin).

Personally, I think confidence is way overrated. Most people I meet are too confident. Confidence should be relative to one's actual abilities. I see no value in having a strong sense of belief in one's own abilities unless the abilities are there to back it up. That's why I'm confused by your statement, "I think we're all trying to develop better confidence." Not me; I'm trying to develop better social skills, after which confidence in my social abilities would naturally follow as a relatively unimportant consequence.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

"Jerks" who get women are popular guys with lots of friends and connections, who go to parties, and are the center of attention.

Jerks who are socially inept couldn't pick up a girl to save their life. Women aren't interested in them either.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess it's the definition of confidence then. To me it just means being outgoing, having strong social skills and being comfortable with people and being comfortable with yourself. What you're describing I would call egotistical or arrogant, which I hate too and aren't good qualities at all.

And I think another thing is that a lot of people assume that if someone is arrogant they have a reason for it, that only someone with something going for them (high social status, wealth, connections, etc) can afford to act that way. I think a lot of it is subconscious. Because in high school weren't the most popular, wealthy and/or good-looking kids the ones that were the most arrogant? 

I know a lot of guys who date women or have girlfriends/wives who are extremely mean and although they complain about it, they still stay with them. Why is that? 

Why do guys like mean, controlling women?


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

SparklingGrace said:


> I guess it's the definition of confidence then. To me it just means being outgoing, having strong social skills and being comfortable with people and being comfortable with yourself. What you're describing I would call egotistical or arrogant, which I hate too and aren't good qualities at all.
> 
> And I think another thing is that a lot of people assume that if someone is arrogant they have a reason for it, that only someone with something going for them (high social status, wealth, connections, etc) can afford to act that way. I think a lot of it is subconscious. Because in high school weren't the most popular, wealthy and/or good-looking kids the ones that were the most arrogant?
> 
> ...


Because they're attractive. Men don't deny this.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

SparklingGrace said:


> I guess it's the definition of confidence then. To me it just means being outgoing, having strong social skills and being comfortable with people and being comfortable with yourself. What you're describing I would call egotistical or arrogant, which I hate too and aren't good qualities at all.
> 
> And I think another thing is that a lot of people assume that if someone is arrogant they have a reason for it, that only someone with something going for them (high social status, wealth, connections, etc) can afford to act that way. I think a lot of it is subconscious. Because in high school weren't the most popular, wealthy and/or good-looking kids the ones that were the most arrogant?


Regarding the second paragraph: yes, absolutely, I think that's a major reason why confidence is so sought-after. Maybe I'm just weird, but it's never worked that way for me. I judge people based on their actuality, not their self-image (i.e., confidence). For example, if I find a girl to be physically mediocre or unattractive but she's extremely bubbly and confident and loud, those latter qualities just annoy me even more. She certainly isn't going to "make up for" being less-than-attractive by _acting_ like she has a reason to be confident. To me, confidence is simply a neutral quality in people who have the assets to back it up, and a negative one in those who don't. I'll never understand why 75% of women list "confidence" in the first 3 priorities they have for men. I understand confidence is sometimes backed up by good looks, money, popularity, etc. -- but why not just go for those things outright?!



> I know a lot of guys who date women or have girlfriends/wives who are extremely mean and although they complain about it, they still stay with them. Why is that?
> 
> Why do guys like mean, controlling women?


I see Com1 already beat me to it...

Another, possibly related, explanation is that they know it will be very difficult for them to find another woman. Obviously, both of these explanations could apply to women dating bad bays too, in theory.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

anomalous said:


> Maybe I'm just weird, but it's never worked that way for me. I judge people based on their actuality, not their self-image (i.e., confidence). For example, if I find a girl to be physically mediocre or unattractive but she's extremely bubbly and confident and loud, those latter qualities just annoy me even more. She certainly isn't going to "make up for" being less-than-attractive by _acting_ like she has a reason to be confident.


You're onto something here.

Among few threads we've had here about girls having trouble attracting guys, they've been told to "be confident" and that confidence is attractive.

I beg to differ. I, like you, think ugly women who act confident are actually even more annoying and repulsive.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

Com1 said:


> Because they're attractive. Men don't deny this.


So you don't think women who like "bad boys" like them because they're good-looking? Women can be as shallow as men.


----------



## SparklingGrace (Jul 8, 2010)

TPower said:


> You're onto something here.
> 
> Among few threads we've had here about girls having trouble attracting guys, they've been told to "be confident" and that confidence is attractive.
> 
> I beg to differ. I, like you, think ugly women who act confident are actually even more annoying and repulsive.


I had a friend who was overweight, short and not that pretty, and she had guys asking her out _all the time_ and had a very good-looking boyfriend. She was outgoing and fun and she told me that straight up that it's all about confidence.

I also don't get why "ugly" women are repulsive if they're confident. Should they hang their head in shame for something they have no control over?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I have no answer. My girlfriend is about five-three, chubby. She doesn't want to tell me her weight, but it's around 140-145, I figure. She has that shorter friend, nearly 200 lbs, and she told me her fat friend always got the guys' attention over the years and that she was always the one ignored. 

Fact is, my gf has very attractive facial features. And she's much thinner than her friend.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh man it's a good thing there's another thread about this topic. 

As we all know, women only date bad boys with slicked back hair and a pack of cigs rolled under their t-shirt sleeve. Any woman who denies this fact that can be proven by the power of biological science is clearly just trying to be PC. Because that's totally how the internet works. No one takes advantage of the anonymity to post how they really feel. They are all just trying to spare the feelings of guys like anomalous and TPower by denying the fact that they only want to **** bad boys. But you can't fool those two ladies! They see right through your clever ruse!

:roll This horse is dead. Stop beating it.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

anomalous said:


> You might be right, but let me explain one reason why some of us are skeptical that it really works that way. As a shy male, you so often see women _flock_ to these loud, boisterous douchebags in social situations. These are guys who *advertise* their bad-boy qualities and wear them on their sleeves, often using it to raise their own social standing (_does the fact that this works so well not say something about how biology operates?_). Any sentient being with half a brain could identify them as bad-boys and douches from a mile away. If it takes a woman months into a relationship with one of these guys to figure out what he really is, she's either deliberately deluding herself (_perhaps because the bad-boyness turns her on and she's in denial?_) or just plain obtuse.
> 
> No doubt, there are sly men out there who can truly hide it in public, but IMHO that accounts for only a minority of the cases we're talking about. I'll even go out on a limb and say that I suspect more bad boys intentionally overplay their bad-boy qualities publicly _in order to_ get girls than hide it so that girls won't know.
> 
> As always, though, I think there's a fundamental difference in how the two genders define "bad boy" -- which is part of why these discussions never go anywhere. To many women, it means a meth dealer or axe murderer; to many men here, it probably just means a douchey, arrogant guy who treats people badly and puts others down.


I somewhat disagree. Not all loud and boisterous people are "douchebags". A lot of females are attracted to loud and boisterous life of the party types whether they be *******s or not.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

JoinMartin, I don't disagree with you, but there is something to be said about being socially skilled.

If you are socially skilled, you can gloss over any geeky hobby you have. You can be a Nintendo-playing/Sci-Fi watching/Computer programmer, and it can be cute to the right person.

However, if you A.) have no confidence, and B.) feel insecure because of the way you act, look, or are, you aren't going to come across as a challenge to women. They will walk all over you, and you will not be someone who's appealing to them.

I don't blame women for not dating me. I have some things going for me, but a lot of things going against me. When I get all my ducks in order, that's when I will date...but there is no denying that the same things that would make me endearing to someone who's in the same situation as I am, would cancel me out of being even considered by someone who's got everything (looks, money situation, confidence, independence, etc) going for them.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

id even date murderers so yes


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop (Sep 7, 2011)

NOt the way you described it... macho does not appeal to me... but I do like bad boys. As long as they respect me to the fullest but I enjoy doing spontaneous and thrilling things so that is what I need


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. macho is okay with me. A guy who gets into trouble as in criminal record and is a convicted felon charged with battery and assault? um.. naw. Likewise, a guy who has had several conquests with women I'm kind of wary of too.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I was considering turning myself into a ''badboy'' but then i thought why? I think the reason why people seem to think thta women go for the bad boys is because they confuse confidence with arrogance. Bad boys tend to be super confident/arrogant and this is why they seem to have more success.

My sister is a classic case. Whenever she dated a ''nice'' guy she would soon get bored and dump him for the ''bad boy''...The last time she got married to a total a#s hole who turned out to be a peadophile and he emotionally abused my sister.


----------



## Athirson (Feb 7, 2013)

A lot more of them do it than are actually willing to admit to it.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

A bad boy yes i dated one for two months and then he went to jail.. nomore bad boys for me !


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like someone that's in between. Someone that matches me. Not bad or a goody two shoes either.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Dita said:


> I don't want to date any kind of boys anymore, were they how nice or bad.


Stop dating boys and date men, might change your mind.

I've had my share of more alpha males, and I have dated a few beta males. I prefer the former, but I guess I qualify as an alpha female, so I suppose it makes sense?


----------



## Miyaa (Feb 17, 2013)

No certainly not. I do not find them attractive, too bad it is not the other way round..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think the idea behind bad boys being attractive is that they are also physically attractive.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

No way.

The nicer the guy, the better (just not a pushover).


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I think the idea behind bad boys being attractive is that they are also physically attractive.


May be that, but it may also be that they have high social standing (to women's eyes anyway).

When a man treats a woman like she's nothing special, she assumes he has plenty of other options, so it increases his status and desirability.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

TPower said:


> May be that, but it may also be that they have high social standing (to women's eyes anyway).
> 
> When a man treats a woman like she's nothing special, she assumes he has plenty of other options, so it increases his status and desirability.


I sadly think there is some truth to this, though it's not just girls, but guys too.
People who act like they're better than others tend to have a following and make people feel special if they can get on their good side.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TPower said:


> May be that, but it may also be that they have *high social standing* (to women's eyes anyway).
> 
> When a man treats a woman like she's nothing special, she assumes he has plenty of other options, so it increases his *status* and desirability.


Tpower you are a trip. :lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

There have been studies saying that women don't know what they want in a mate. Naturally, some of them would date bad boys and ignore the nice guys.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> *There have been studies saying that women don't know what they want in a mate*. Naturally, some of them would date bad boys and ignore the nice guys.


Don't really need studies to figure that out. They are professional "pains in the ***"


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Never been interested in them. 

Unfortunately I've had a few boyfriends who blagged their way into my lives. Started off being the sweet, loving, shy, caring types and later on in the relationship I found out how different they really were.. It makes it really hard to trust men when you're used to the ones that are really good at lying or pretending to be someone else.

Thankfully I found an honest person, and haven't been 'used and abused' since.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

nooooooope. 
unless it's Stanley.









"STELLAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a saying. Kick a nice dog often enough and eventually you have a mean dog on your hands. This is why it's often said that the "nice guys" are often really not all that nice. The truth is that a lot of these guys started out as nice but then got fed up with being passed over by women over and over again and grew bitter over time. No one is just going to passively accept their eunuch status with a smile on their face without going insane. Men have needs (sexual needs yes but the vast majority of these guys want more than that. They also have the need for long-term romantic companionship with a nice woman. A girlfriend) and if they aren't met, they eventually go insane.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who a person dates is a reflection on the person! :stu :lol


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> There is a saying. Kick a nice dog often enough and eventually you have a mean dog on your hands. *This is why it's often said that the "nice guys" are often really not all that nice. The truth is that a lot of these guys started out as nice but then got fed up with being passed over by women over and over again and grew bitter over time. No one is just going to passively accept their eunuch status with a smile on their face without going insane*. Men have sexual needs (unless they are asexual of course) and if they aren't met, they eventually go insane.


I don't think a lot of people who just dismiss the dudes around here as just being a "bitter/lonely/angry virgins" &*(%$#@ really get this. It's easier to just dismiss someone.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I think what has been said earlier is actually quite right. 

Many here are imagining the worst. It isn't necessarily the "bad" part of the bad boy that's attractive, but its their level of confidence. The reality is that people do fall for those types, quickly become blind to their flaws.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Not the type you described. But I'm not averse to dating someone slightly rough around the edges and _human_. This black/white thinking is silly.


----------



## TheIdealist (Feb 10, 2013)

> There have been studies saying that women don't know what they want in a mate. Naturally, some of them would date bad boys and ignore the nice guys.


lol the funny thing is looks can be very deceiving. Most bad boys are just deflecting. They tend to be teddybears once you break em.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> I don't think a lot of people who just dismiss the dudes around here as just being a "bitter/lonely/angry virgins" &*(%$#@ really get this. It's easier to just dismiss someone.


Well women can be cold, stuck up, arrogant and mean too. They are not the almost holy grails they paint themselves (even on here at the board). And it is ok, everyone wants the best for himself, so if a woman has a boring, shy or low status guy she will dumb him in a matter of seconds as soon someone "better" comes around. Fact of life, lets face it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TheIdealist said:


> lol the funny thing is looks can be very deceiving. Most bad boys are just deflecting. They tend to be teddybears once you break em.


Typical response from a woman attracted to bad boys.

The honest answer is, someone with high self esteem wouldn't need to "break somebody."


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol id like to say no
But i know its not true
My ex was deff a bad guy being involved into drugs beatings and being a illegal immigrant
I think my new bff could fall into the bad guy section as well but thats just cause hes macho ish but hes a really sweet guy with a good heart and he doesnt beat me or force sex on me like my ex,


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> My ex was deff a bad guy being involved into drugs beatings and being a illegal immigrant
> ,


So what attracted you to that guy in the 1st place ?


----------



## TheIdealist (Feb 10, 2013)

WintersTale said:


> Typical response from a woman attracted to bad boys.
> 
> The honest answer is, someone with high self esteem wouldn't need to "break somebody."


lol. No, its not that I need to break them you see. They're troubled my dear. Any form of deflection whether its portrayed internally or externally is a call for help. I guess I will always understand what being troubled is like. Once you get past the social mask that WE ARE all known for having they just become a boy, minus the bad.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Nexus777 said:


> So what attracted you to that guy in the 1st place ?


I was 15/16 i dropped out of high school i lost all my friends my dad immigrated back to his own country,i couldnt go to y mom,my surpressed traumas started overflowing body/mental issues all alone i was ,being depressed..then a handsome looking guy starts telling you how awesome/beautiful/special you are treats you like a princess and pretends like he really cares for you...then when i got to the point he was my whole world and i worshipped him he dropped the perfect guy act and turned into his jerky self and he only dropped the perfect guy act once a while...lol i was soooo stupid back then...even today :blank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't buy into image. Maybe I'd date someone who was a "bad" kid by coincidence, but not someone who acted bad to seem cool. That just shows me that this person is obsessed with outward appearance, and not in tune with their inner persona.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Inspectah Deck said:


> As a total bad boy myself I can absolutely say that all girls want bad boys.
> 
> I spend most of my days just cruising the highway, shining my motorcycle, knocking up and then beating up sweet little girls... it's easy to see why girls would want me, I'm the epitome of masculinity. I deal drugs and stilll somehow make less than minimum wage, which is great because it means that no one goes after me for child support. It was hard learning how to beat up women without causing a miscarriage but it came with experience, and nothing turns a girl on quite like getting smacked upside the head. I have to hide my emotions, which is why I have the social anxiety, but it's worth it to nail all these hot girls and make life miserable for all you virgin nice guy nerds. Yeah, my penis might not be very big, that's why I have the bike of course, but it does its job.
> 
> If you've seen any episode of Archer, then you know what I'm talking about. Even now, all these girls who said "no" in this topic are sending me private messages asking for a little late night loving by me. Oh look, there's one now. Haha, I'm gonna destroy her


Hi.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> I was 15/16 i dropped out of high school i lost all my friends my dad immigrated back to his own country,i couldnt go to y mom,my surpressed traumas started overflowing body/mental issues all alone i was ,being depressed..then a handsome looking guy starts telling you how awesome/beautiful/special you are treats you like a princess and pretends like he really cares for you...then when i got to the point he was my whole world and i worshipped him he dropped the perfect guy act and turned into his jerky self and he only dropped the perfect guy act once a while...lol i was soooo stupid back then...even today :blank


Aww dont be so downbeat over it, this happens to people often (even clever ones :teeth). I also fell for a girl long time ago, I thought she would like me, but guess she only wanted hot sex and someone who shared her bored life  Nothing wrong about wanting only sex I realize today, but 10 yrs ago I was still believing in "love" (haha) and kinda naive when it came to relationships :afr I am not so naive anymore.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess, depending what he's like underneath the tough outer shell.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Not really. I like guys who are TOUGH, but not bad. You know, the whole protector thing. It makes me feel safe.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

tigerlilly said:


> protector


man I like Protector too.






OOPS


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

tigerlilly said:


> Not really. I like guys who are TOUGH, but not bad. You know, the whole protector thing. It makes me feel safe.


How do you find out if he's tough or not?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

theseventhkey said:


> How do you find out if he's tough or not?


I don't know, exactly. But anyway it's kind of objective, right? Like, I think my boyfriend is tough, but not "bad." He can hold his own in a fight, but he doesn't go looking for trouble.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

tigerlilly said:


> I don't know, exactly. But anyway it's kind of objective, right? Like, I think my boyfriend is tough, but not "bad." He can hold his own in a fight, but he doesn't go looking for trouble.


Oh I thought you went to MMA or Boxing gyms or purposely started a bar brawl(see whose the last man standing) to pick a mate. lol.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

theseventhkey said:


> Oh I thought you went to MMA or Boxing gyms or purposely started a bar brawl(see whose the last man standing) to pick a mate. lol.


Hahaha noo. That kinda sounds like a premise for a reality show


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

tigerlilly said:


> Hahaha noo. That kinda sounds like a premise for a reality show


Tag line: "Are you tough or rough enough, to win Tigerlilly's heart?"

Find out on this season on "Rough, Tough, Love!!!!!!!" I'll be disqualified for biting.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Nexus777 said:


> Well women can be cold, stuck up, arrogant and mean too. They are not the almost holy grails they paint themselves (even on here at the board). And it is ok, everyone wants the best for himself, so if a woman has a boring, shy or low status guy she will dumb him in a matter of seconds as soon someone "better" comes around. Fact of life, lets face it.


Wtf does this "low status" thing even mean?

I've been with my boyfriend for 3 and a half years, we live together and plan on marrying/having kids. He's quiet, kinda shy, unsociable and doesn't really like spontaneity or change... but he's perfect. He's exactly everything I have ever looked for in a man. There is nothing better, he's the best. The very fact that he doesn't have a high social status and doesn't enjoy going out all the time means he loves spending nearly all of his time with me, which is great... he doesn't look at or flirt with other women, which is fantastic, and he's always always always considerate which is a super added bonus.

So your 'facts' are flawed.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Never have been and never will be. I like the strong silent type with a good heart.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Never have been and never will be. I like the strong silent type with a good heart.


strong silent types can be bad boys, no?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> strong silent types can be bad boys, no?


The strong silent type men I have met were never bad boys, at least from what I perceived.I consider guys who have a bad reputation , are loud mouths and use drugs to be bad boys. I guess the term bad boy varies from person to person.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I really hate the word bad boy... I'm not even going to get suck into the whole badboy nice guy ****... I would never call my self a bad boy but I'm a bad person. The type of person that looses his mind and goes psychotic high on meth 3am on the streets stealing catalytic converters from trucks. I deal drugs too lol and where are all the women at trying to date me at... if anything they avoid me.

What I think a badboy is it's what media portrays it to be because there's a HUGE diffidence form bad boy and bad person. a bad boy is a ***** that probably watched to many movies and tries to act hard but when push comes to shove they aint down butch of little girls.. A bad person is a heartless demon, harden criminal that'll put a bullet in ya just for a laugh to see your *** twitching on the floor.

TO ALL THE WOMEN WHO DATE BAD BOYS YOU BETTER KEEP YOUR LIL BAD BOY IN THE HOUSE AND HOPE HE DONT RUN INTO ME BECAUSE ILL CHECK HIM MAKE HIM LOOK LIKE A ***** IN FRONT OF YOU N CUT HIS BALLS OFF NOW WHO'S BAD SHOW YOU A REAL MOFO I FUKEN HATE BAD BOYS THEY GET ONE LOOK AT ME AND THEY AINT TRYING TO ACT SO BAD NO MORE


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm cool with manliness, but i'm too anxious / too much of a control freak for a stereotypical "bad boy"

i like nerds, essentially. someone i can indulge in star wars and video games with.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't have a self esteem high enough to date one. Or maybe mine is just low enough? I'm not sure.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

> Bad boys appeal to three types of women: Thrill-seeker girls, girls who can't commit, and "Near Zeros" -- girls who aren't operating on a full tank of self-esteem. To thrill-seeker girls, bad boys are merely whoopee cushions in a sea of La-Z-Boys. Girls who can't commit enjoy bad boys' special non-stick coating which closely matches their own. Both thrill-seeker girls and Teflon enthusiasts can leave at any time and do -- generally when they've been stood up, mooched from, or cheated on one time too many. "Near Zero" types have the hardest time showing bad boys the door. Like Joan of Arc, they hear voices in their heads: "You're not worthy, you're not worthy." Any man, nice or overly-nice, who treats them otherwise is assumed to have something wrong with him, and is deemed unworthy of their unworthiness.


Just one person's perspective. I don't really know.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who a person dates is a reflection on the person! :stu :lol


I love how I can scroll through a thread, and your post is usually the one that is the shortest, but wisest lol :clap

I definitely need to master that skill! Haha XD


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Metal_Heart said:


> Wtf does this "low status" thing even mean?
> 
> I've been with my boyfriend for 3 and a half years, we live together and plan on marrying/having kids. He's quiet, kinda shy, unsociable and doesn't really like spontaneity or change... but he's perfect. He's exactly everything I have ever looked for in a man. There is nothing better, he's the best. The very fact that he doesn't have a high social status and doesn't enjoy going out all the time means he loves spending nearly all of his time with me, which is great... he doesn't look at or flirt with other women, which is fantastic, and he's always always always considerate which is a super added bonus.
> 
> So your 'facts' are flawed.


I hope I can meet someone one day who appreciates me like that!!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Tired of being cheated on, so **** no.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

reaffected said:


> Tired of being cheated on, so **** no.


Bad boys do bad things I guess :stu


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who a person dates is a reflection on the person! :stu :lol


You're joking right? You can't possibly be posting something so asinine. What about the women who end up with sociopaths or serial killers? Narcissists? Abusers? All it is a reflection of is falling for whatever disguise the person puts on. That's _it.

*It's falling for someone that they want the person to believe exists but in reality does not.*
_


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

reaffected said:


> You're joking right? You can't possibly be posting something so asinine. What about the women who end up with sociopaths or serial killers? Narcissists? Abusers? All it is a reflection of is falling for whatever disguise the person puts on. That's _it.
> 
> *It's falling for someone that they want the person to believe exists but in reality does not.*
> _


This thread is specifically talking about attraction to a bad boy persona.

Falling for a regular guy that turned out to be something completely different is a different topic.

So Yh, if a girl sought out any of those types of guys you mentioned, she'd probably be unstable herself, like the women who married Charles Manson after he went to prison lol.

So Yh, completely different. I think we are all guilty of overlooking the fLaws in the people we are attracted to, even if those flaws are glaringly obvious to others outside of the relationship.

But, as we get older, more experienced, and more mature, I think the burden does eventually shift on ourselves to notice the signs of a bad egg more readily.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Gojira said:


> This thread is specifically talking about attraction to a bad boy persona.
> 
> Falling for a regular guy that turned out to be something completely different is a different topic.


Not what he said. /shrug Also the logic is fallible. Many good girls want a bad boy to break away from constricting overbearing parents/upbringing. Not because, they themselves, are 'bad or ****ty.' It's about escaping that. Not _being_ that.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

reaffected said:


> Not what he said. /shrug Also the logic is fallible. Many good girls want a bad boy to break away from constricting overbearing parents/upbringing. Not because, they themselves, are 'bad or ****ty.' It's about escaping that. Not _being_ that.


No, I still think you misunderstood, but I'm sure millenniumman will clarify when he sees ur quote.

As for the second part, Yh, when ur a teenager. And anyway, you're still bringing the "badness" into your sphere, wanting to live vicariously through the bad guy. So being bad/rebellious is still something your seeking for yourself, even if it's through another person.

But like I said, this is different than being attracted to someone that changes for the worse once you are in a relationship. That's false advertisement lol.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Gojira said:


> No, I still think you misunderstood, but I'm sure millenniumman will clarify when he sees ur quote.
> 
> As for the second part, Yh, when ur a teenager. And anyway, you're still bringing the "badness" into your sphere, wanting to live vicariously through the bad guy. So being bad/rebellious is still something your seeking for yourself, even if it's through another person.
> 
> But like I said, this is different than being attracted to someone that changes for the worse once you are in a relationship. That's false advertisement lol.


I'm not confused at all. I know what he said.

You speak on behalf of teenage females now? XD Oh do go on... I've lived it, I've experienced it and I won't speak for every girl who goes for the 'bad boy' but it's clear to me and other girls I've known it isn't about so much being bad as it is being free, less constraints which is more a reflection on _upbringing _rather than the _bad boy._ He just embodies that which you've been denied as a young female where nothing good happens past 10PM, sheltered, world is a dangerous place ect.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

reaffected said:


> I'm not confused at all. I know what he said.
> 
> You speak on behalf of teenage females now? XD Oh do go on... I've lived it, I've experienced it and I won't speak for every girl who goes for the 'bad boy' but it's clear to me and other girls I've known it isn't about so much being bad as it is being free, less constraints which is more a reflection on _upbringing _rather than the _bad boy._ He just embodies that which you've been denied as a young female where nothing good happens past 10PM, sheltered, world is a dangerous place ect.


No, but I have sisters XD

Anyway, I'm sure millenniumman will respond later with what he meant, though I'm going to bet he meant seeking bad boy behavior.

And Yh, I get your reasoning as to why, but again, your just living vicariously through the bad boy, and doing the same things he's doing. Things you want for yourself. Excitement. But as with most live for the moment/no regrets type things, usually there is a bit of heartache and drama down the line.

Sucks, but true.

Anyway teenagers and twenty-somethings do a lot of dumb ****, so it's not like it's the end of the world. I'm sure most of us have rebelled.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

When I think of a stereotypical bad boy, I think of a douchey, inconsiderate guy that needs to be the center of attention at all times. Kind of like the guys that sit in the front of the lecture hall and talk to their friends while the professor is trying to teach. Of course that's not attractive. And luckily, I have never dated anyone like that.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a few times. Ended up getting arrested. Almost worth it. Not really.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> I have a few times. Ended up getting arrested. Almost worth it. Not really.


Would you date a virgin? At your age now I shoulda said (cause we're super old balls now)


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

I would've said no a few months ago but the guy I currently like is like this so :stu
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Would you date a virgin? At your age now I shoulda said (cause we're super old balls now)


i wouldn't date anybody. you guys are a pain in my a**


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i wouldn't date anybody. you guys are a pain in my a**


haha. I don't blame you whatsoever. I don't see the appeal in men either.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> i wouldn't date anybody. you guys are a pain in my a**


Insert funny anal joke here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Macho and tends to get into trouble? No and I'm not attracted to the whole macho thing.

Non conformist and not afraid to stand up for what they believe in which _sometimes _ results in them getting into trouble? Potentially, yes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

eh, probably not (unless they were reformed or something). i might be able to feel more comfortable around them, though, because i wouldn't have to worry all the time about being on my best behavior and letting my negative side slip in.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well considering "bad boys" tend to confident, upfront, charming, and fun many women are attracted to this.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It's not worth dating bad guys, here is why:


----------

